# [S]Nach Update hängt systemd

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe heute mal einen neuen Kernel installiert und dabei den Rechner neu gestartet.

Leider kommt die Gnome GUI nicht mehr hoch.

Per ssh komme ich noch auf den Rechner.

ein journalctl -f bringt nur diesen Fehler:

```
kernel: [drm:cpt_set_fifo_underrun_reporting] *ERROR* uncleared pch fifo underrun on pch transcoder B

 <error> [1411231190.513390] [nm-system.c:1266] nm_system_replace_default_ip6_route(): (enp2s0f0): failed to set IPv6 default route: -7
```

Kann es daran liegen, daß Tastatur/Maus -eingabe mehr möglich ist?

Außerdem reagiert die Numtaste auch nicht mehr...

GrüßeLast edited by Tinitus on Wed Sep 24, 2014 5:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mal ohne gdm gestartet. Danach ein startx --> auch keine Tastatur und Maus.

Starte mal einen neuen Thread.

----------

## boospy

mit dem alten Kernel tut es noch?

----------

## Tinitus

Nein war das selbe Spiel. Siehe neuer Thread.

----------

## henry

Auf der Console : emerge xf86-input-keyboard x11-input-mouse

73

----------

## Josef.95

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Nein war das selbe Spiel. Siehe neuer Thread.

 

Na, wie soll man das wissen wenn in diesem Thread keine lösung genant wurde, er nicht auf [gelöst] gesetzt wurde, und der neue Thread nicht verlinkt wurde..

 :Smile: 

----------

